# موضوع علي الطاولة أم فوق الطاولة



## Fatma Gamal Helmy

،السلام عليكم 
ما هو الأفضل لغوياً "موضوع على الطاولة" أم " موضوع فوق الطاولة " ؟  ​


----------



## Mahaodeh

للتعبيرين معنى واحدا، معنى على هنا هو الاستعلاء، ويمكن القول أن المعنى موافق لظرف الزمان فوق
لعلى معان أخرى، ولكن هنا لا فرق في المعنى
من ناحية الإعراب لا أراها تختلف من ناحية الشكل وإن اختلف الإعراب. على حرف جر فيأتي ما بعده مجرورا. وفوق ظرف مكان والطاولة مضافة إلى فوق فتكون مجرورة أيضا

الحقيقة أنني لا أرى فرقا لغويا، لا من ناحية المعنى ولا من ناحية النحو. تبقى الفصاحة والبلاغة من جهة وشيوع الاستخدام من جهة أخرى. فأما من ناحية الفصاحة فلا أدعّي العلم بهذا ولكنني شخصيا أظن أن الحكم يكون على الجملة كاملة وليس على جزء منها (هذه الجملة غير مفيدة فلا يمكن الحكم عليها). وأما من ناحية الشيوع، فلا أظن إحداها أكثر شيوعا من الأخرى، فإن كانت إحداهما أكثر شيوعا فأميل إلى أن على أكثر شيوعا ولا أجزم، إذ ليس لدي على ذلك دليل


----------



## Fatma Gamal Helmy

،شكرا جزيلا
"ولكى يكون المعنى أوضح بالنسبة لحضرتك فالجملة هي "صحن كان موضوعا على الطاولة​


----------



## momai

الاختلاف هو في التدرج وهو حسب فهمي للأمور كالتالي:
فوق الطاولة أي يعلو الطاولة ولكن ليس من الضروري أن يلامسها
على الطاولة أي يعلوها ملامسا لها
في الطاولة أي بداخلها
 ومن ثم تحت الطاولة 
أعكس هذا المثال على الحائط مثلا فتجد أن على الحائط غير فوق الحائط
لكن كما أسلفت قائلا هذا هو فهمي للأمور فقط وليس لدي أية مصادر لذلك.


----------



## ayed

على = يفيد الملامسة والالتصاق
فوق= أعلى من الشيء ولايلامسه


----------



## Fatma Gamal Helmy

ayed said:


> على = يفيد الملامسة والالتصاق
> فوق= أعلى من الشيء ولايلامسه


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ayed

Fatma Gamal Helmy said:


> شكرا جزيلا


العفو ياباشه


----------



## Mahaodeh

ayed said:


> على = يفيد الملامسة والالتصاق
> فوق= أعلى من الشيء ولايلامسه


لا أظن هذا صحيحا إذ أجد أن فوق قد تأتي بما يفيد الملامسة والالتصاق
ثُمَّ صُبُّوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْحَمِيمِ - الدخان 48
إِنِّي أَرَانِي أَحْمِلُ فَوْقَ رَأْسِي خُبْزًا تَأْكُلُ الطَّيْرُ مِنْهُ - يوسف 36
وَمَثَلُ كَلِمَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ كَشَجَرَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ اجْتُثَّتْ مِنْ فَوْقِ الْأَرْضِ - إبراهيم 26


----------

